

New iPad Invitation Poster Making App DIY - Oclipse
http://itunes.com/app/Invitempt

======
Oclipse
Invitempt is invite making for the DIY generation. So cool you can create any
custom invite, poster or card with any graphic off the internet. It hooks into
your contacts & you can mail them or save to your device and upload to Evite,
Facebook or whatever... itunes.com/app/Invitempt for iPad Amazing!

------
Oclipse
LMK what you think or features you are dying for. Please 5 star it---

